# Buying snowjoe



## rcleone (Dec 7, 2015)

Thinking of buying a SnowJoe SJ625E for the small storms. Have a Ariens Platinum 24 for the big ones. Does anybody own a SJ625, and does it does good job?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Not sure which model snojoe my neighbor has but he used it one time and said that was enough. IMHO you'd be better off getting a Toro ss.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

rcleone said:


> Thinking of buying a SnowJoe SJ625E for the small storms. Have a Ariens Platinum 24 for the big ones. Does anybody own a SJ625, and does it does good job?


I have a smaller corded SnowJoe, the SJ615E. It works very well for clearing my 12'x18' deck (see picture here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowjoe-snowblowers/112545-new-sj615e.html), and I have used it for a few inches of snow on my entire 3-car-wide drive, but that is pushing it... Had to blow some of the snow in the center 3 times to get it to the lawn.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a Toro power Shovel that i use from time to time and have had a couple of Toro's older corded electric snow throwers. They are certainly way better than a shovel, but I've grown very fond of the Powerlite's and Toro's other single stage gas machines. They are pretty much all I use.


----------

